# Frameweiterleitung --> Anzeigenproblem



## franzlst (15. Mai 2005)

Die Adresse http://www.roboshow.de/neu leitet zu http://www.franzl.r-u-s.de/neu um und zwar mit Hilfe einer Frameumleitung (von 1&1).
Daraus ergibt sich bei mir aber ein Problem: Die Seite wird nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt. Je nach Auflösung wird unten ein Scrollbalken angezeigt (weil rechts ebenfalls einer eingeblendet wird, der den sichtbaren Bereich verkleinert) oder ein "gefloateter" Bereich wird nicht mehr "gefloatet" sondern nach unten verschoben.
(Zur Verdeutlichung einfach mal die beiden Adressen miteinander vergleichen)

Wie kann ich das unterbinden? Kann ich irgendwie auf den Frame zugreifen und die Scrollbareinstellungen ändern? 

TIA


----------



## ThLa (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Ich hatte auch schon das Problem, dass sich durch die Domain ein Horizontaler Scrollbalken gebildet hat. Der Support-Center von 1&1 konnte mir auch nicht helfen.
Sie konnten auch nicht im Frameset der Domain scrolling auf "no" stellen.
Kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass man nicht 100% Breite haben darf, weil das Frame noch ein Stück wegnimmt. Ich habe damals ein neues Design geschrieben, somit war auch das Problem gelößt.
--
HTH


----------



## franzlst (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,
danke. Ich werd mal versuchen, den die Frameeigenschaft mit JavaScript zu verändern.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das geht?


----------



## ThLa (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
du könntest die Domain auf eine Site weiterleiten lassen, die wiederum auf die eigentliche Site weiterleitet (javascript). Durch das Weiterleiten das Frameset der Domain verlassen und damit auch den hor.scrollbalken umgehen.
Weiterleitungen per javascript findest du unter google.de .
--
ThLa


----------



## franzlst (16. Mai 2005)

Dann habe ich aber das Problem, dass in der Adressleiste nicht mehr die "schöne" Domain (http://www.roboshow.de) steht, sondern http://www.franzl.r-u-s.de.


----------



## ThLa (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
stimmt, ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass die Besucher der Site nicht mehr über den "zurück"-Button auf eine vorher angezeigte Site gehen können.
Etwas Anderes fällt mir nicht ein. 
--
ThLa


----------

